# First atttempt with a watercolour pencil drawing



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Didn't come out how I thought it would


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Well, it looks pretty good...how did you have it pictured. 

I would suggest watching some videos on the applications of the pencils to get an idea of how you could work with them here is a couple to get you started...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MKd5DfCQ08
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRVkG6HhwBE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hcx1A64OT-4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9j6jGHWX-Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGjMZgd3GBA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWac7tmJiz8


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

George924 said:


> Well, it looks pretty good...how did you have it pictured.
> 
> I would suggest watching some videos on the applications of the pencils to get an idea of how you could work with them here is a couple to get you started...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MKd5DfCQ08
> ...


Well the fineliner didnt work with water so it smudged everywhere so need to remember to do it after the application of the watercolours instead of before and it also fades too with water instead of being a nice strong outline. (First time I tried these coloured fineliners I bought them yesterday)

Thanks will check out those videos, couldnt find much on youtube when I checked for the pencils.


----------



## Ollieowl (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Ichigo

here some more YouTube video you may like

http://www.youtube.com/feed/UCULpiAa8nIl_e68y59VYjHQ


----------

